# HTML5 in Chromium



## bsd10 (Dec 16, 2010)

Is it possible to see HTML5 youtube videos in Chromium in FreeBSD? I opted in here, but it doesn't play and keeps telling me that I need Flash Player.

I built Chromium 6.0.472.63 with the following options

```
#make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for chromium-6.0.472.63:
     CODECS=on "Compile and enable patented codecs like H.264"
     GCONF=on (default) "Use gconf2 for preferences"
     SSE2=on (default) "Use SSE2, disable this for PIII or older"
     VPX=on "Use system libvpx for VP8 codec"
```

on 
	
	



```
#uname -a
FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE-p2 amd64
```


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 16, 2010)

Yes, Chrome handles HTML5 video just fine. If it asks for flash player, then you're not in the HTML5 video area. This is separate from regular YouTube videos.


----------



## bsd10 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks. I guess I just had to find one without ads.


----------

